

Popular Django Apps from DjangoCon 2010 - KaiP
http://jeffammons.net/2010/09/popular-django-apps-at-djangocon-2010/

======
zalew
And a few days ago I've found this on Reddit: <http://djangopackages.com/>

------
travisfischer
Great list Jeff. Thanks for putting it together.

